# Monday 24th in Brisbane, anyone going out?



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a leave pass but don't know where I want to go. Anybody else heading out?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I might be interested in finally getting some fish off my kayak (kayak noob) if I am welcome along to anything


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No probs with you coming along, just need to work out where we are going. Always good to show a nooby around. Got any secret spot X's.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers mate.

Obviously depends on the whether and what type of fishing you like to do.

Not really many spot x's, as until now, i have predominantly been landbased. Depends how far ya wanna go i spose.

Oh and it looks to be blowing 20 knots on monday, so a sheltered place may be the go


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I am looking to get out for a fish on Monday. Will depend on the weather and I usually go either gold or sunny coast, not sure if you wanted to travel that far.

I will keep you posted on this thread of my intentions.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Any idea where you are going yet Steve? Somewhere without Jetski's would be good after todays trip to Diamond Head


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I was thinking of heading up to Mooloola River on the sunny coast. Having a look at the weather - 20 knot SE winds as a min, I might give it all a miss till after Xmas  .

Will let you know if I change my mind.

Steve


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

1.2kg squire weighed in yesterday either from the bribie bridge or "spot x" if wind backs off to 15 knots will go prospecting tomorrow early


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

The bug has got the better of me - I am going fishing despite the weather.

Given the weather I am going to head to the Mooloola River early. Looking to launch from La Balsa Park boat ramp by about 4:30 / 5 to fish the mouth of the river for some trevs, flatties and sweetlip.

With 15-20 knots from the SE it might be a short trip, but Pt Cartwright and the mouth may be a little protected at least.
Welcome company if your up for it....or still up in time to check this thread.

Will be online at intervals till about 2200.

Cheer
Steve


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Too many scotches for me tonight I think I'll enjoy the sleepin tomorrow. Best of luck.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll be sleeping in too.... bit too windy for me.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got home, and its a sunday................

Ah well, gunna be a bit windy and early for me tomorrow, so have fun  perhaps next time


----------

